# Mooncup or softcup



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone had any success using either of these to aid conception?
Which is best ?
Thanks


----------



## Rose39 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi Dillydolly - most of the single ladies on here are having IVF/IUI at a clinic and not doing AI so we can't really comment on whether a mooncup aids conception ... I'd suggest posting this query on the gay and lesbian board where you're more likely to get a response as some of the ladies have done or are doing AI. Good luck!
Rose xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Dillydolly when doing home inse s I would use it as well to keep the sperm in, but this was never going to work for us for other reasons not the moon cup good luck


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks 


Thought it would be worth a try!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

My friend used the moon cup to do an at-home insemination last year and got pregnant on her very first attempt! It kept all the necessaries in place, she put her feet up on the wall for an hour or so et voila


----------

